# Presentation!



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Well I just got back from doing my presentation. It was quite nervous and begin sweating quite profusely when I was done with it. I made it through though and the teacher said I did a good job.

Most of the sweat was on my back though so maybe no one even realized how flustered I got.

Anyways this has been stressing me out, and I feel a huge relief.

Triumph!


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

congrats!! i absolutely hate giving presentations-so I totally feel your pain, that's awesome you got through it!! you should feel proud!! :banana :banana 

opcorn


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations! :yay :clap 

Glad it went well for you, and glad it's over for you, too.

Good for you! :banana


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

That's great! :yay 

That's such an accomplishment.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Awesome! :clap Presentations are tough!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey that's great! Be proud of yourself :banana :banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woohoo, ABetterTomorrow! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Way to go, man!


----------

